# Our phones were out today at PM



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, not sure if its a good place to post here, but just in case, our phone lines were out most of the day today, someone dug them up out on the street. But should be fixed by tomorrow they say.

 My cell phone number is 412-337-2368 if anyone needs anything right away today. Or email too, the internet came back on a few hours ago. 

 Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ray C (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably a mixed blessing...  W/o the phone ringing, you probably got something done.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I spent a while wondering if everyone was on vacation or what, its never that slow on a Monday morning. This just happened on Friday too, but not as long. Not sure if it was the same spot or a different one. 

 I did get some things repaired for people though, so that was good. 

 Phone just rang so I thought it was fixed, but back off, hope its close. 

 I am working on some nice CNC Mills right now, so did have some time for that. These would blow any competition out of the water, but I need to set up more support for them, we will see. The guys here know manual machines well, but not so good with the new Linux CNC, its new to me too.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 24, 2013)

Are those the PM-20 base CNC machines or the "big guns" version you were working on?

If you have any kind of Linux OS question (outside of the CNC software) let me know.  I have a little Linux background.

Ray





qualitymachinetools said:


> Well I spent a while wondering if everyone was on vacation or what, its never that slow on a Monday morning. This just happened on Friday too, but not as long. Not sure if it was the same spot or a different one.
> 
> I did get some things repaired for people though, so that was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## jgedde (Jun 24, 2013)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Well I spent a while wondering if everyone was on vacation or what, its never that slow on a Monday morning. This just happened on Friday too, but not as long. Not sure if it was the same spot or a different one.
> 
> I did get some things repaired for people though, so that was good.
> 
> ...



Oh great...  Another thing for me to drool over that the wife won't let me buy...  


I'm still loving that new 2/3 Bridgeport style machine!  :rocker:

John


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 24, 2013)

Telco guys call that "backhoe-fade". Usually takes a different crew to fix.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jun 26, 2013)

I am going from the 20 sized machines, and up. But the 20's will still be the Mach 3.

 I am trying to get them to use the Mach 3 on the larger mills too, see how that works out. The price here is the key. They also have Siemens, Fanuc, Fagor, Etc. but those controls alone add $10,000.

  Also working on a 5 axis CNC Mill from Taiwan, which is around the $15,000-$20,000 mark, but thats with an unknown control. If I use a well known control (In the US), the price is way up.

 Think of a Haas mini mill, with tool changer, but 5 axis. They are pretty neat, if any of you guys don't know what a 5 axis is, picture machining a golf ball, but the side cuts are done exactly the top cuts are, the head tilts every direction. 

  On these, the head is the only thing that moves, there is no rotary table or anything. But these will be a while, I am working more on the manual machines, I just thought these were really interesting machines. That is usually how I come across new machines like this that work out well, I find something that I really like and tell them some things to make it better to make it how I would want it if I was using it.

  So many interesting things out there!


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 26, 2013)

Matt, I'd like some information on the 5 axis when you can get it to me. I dislike Haas, but I am leaning toward branching into CNC due to some parts I have run lately. My preference for control is Fanuc. PM me when you get info that you can share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdfoster (Jun 26, 2013)

Matt: Thanks for the fast service on the light replacement.

Bob


----------

